# @#/&#*@ Barre Chords!!!!!



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh man!!! Barre chords are killin me. My hands are cramping and I still have trouble with them. No matter what I try either the D or G doesn't play a true note. It goes plunk. It's not the guitar - its me. Just cannot seem to find the sweet spot on my index finger where all strings ring OK. I did have THE spot for one nano second tonight and then lost it. ARGGGHHHH.
Oh well - back to practice!! I just had to vent somewhere.

B


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the thread title! I remember those days. 

OK, here's my secret - maybe it'll work for you. The idea is to make that barre with your index finger, but you're not pressing the strings down with the meat of the finger, rather with the more bony side of the finger. On particularly hard chords I even _press down on the index finger with my middle finger _to help.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I find with barre chords it really helps to have your thumb right in the middle of the back of the neck, if you do that you'll be able to get your finger flatter, and if that doesn't work, to add onto what matt said there, try rotating your index finger a little, so again the "meat" of your finger isn't barring, but it's the bony part of the side..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@#/&#*@ 

^^^^^^^^
Try a simpler barre chord...that one is particularly difficult !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sketcht (Feb 10, 2010)

*A good tip that worked for me*

Depending on what type of guitar you are playing, acoustic or electric, make sure the neck is a good 45 degrees from horizontal. If you can, when sitting down place the body of the guitar on your left knee (if your right handed, right for lefties) and prop your left foot up on something to raise it up. I know people hate to play in this classical style but it will improve your playing very quickly. Think about how the guitar is sitting if you are using a strap and standing up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

Keep trying, one day you wake up and they just work. It's frustrating, ya.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I learned them on heavy strings--built up my fingers--bu there's good advice above, I do what Xanadu & Mr Matt suggest.

The positioning of your thumb is very important.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

How long have you been trying for? You'll build up a tiny bit of callous that'll stop the string from getting lost in the inside of the knuckle. When that happens the chords get a whole lot better sounding. No shortcuts on that though, just patience.

Also try to relax your arm from the shoulder down so that your hand is hanging from the guitar. If your thumb is in just the right spot and your arm is completely hanging then the weight of your arm will pull back against the strings and give you the force that little finger muscles just don't have.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

kat_ said:


> How long have you been trying for? You'll build up a tiny bit of callous that'll stop the string from getting lost in the inside of the knuckle. When that happens the chords get a whole lot better sounding. No shortcuts on that though, just patience.
> 
> Also try to relax your arm from the shoulder down so that your hand is hanging from the guitar. If your thumb is in just the right spot and your arm is completely hanging then the weight of your arm will pull back against the strings and give you the force that little finger muscles just don't have.


Kat is right use your arm to help you get the pressure you need . I learned that in classical . Schetcht is also right , try sitting down to play not only will you do better at a grand barre , but it will open up many other possibilities for your fingers to explore . Also , think about the cord you are playing , and remember that you usually don't have to barre all the strings at once . You should practice doing different types of barres doing only two or three strings and so on to get used to being able to shift your finger to only the necessary strings . Relax when you play .


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. I really appreciate your input. I am a newbie at guitar playing, 1 yr, and am only recently trying to use barre chords. 

B


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

for me - I use the "bony side of finger" technique as well - but also ensure my thumb is right behind the finger on the other side of the neck - so you can kinda use the index finger and the thimb as a clamp.

takes time though man......before the dead string sound goes away


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

One other thing to consider is to place your finger closer to the fret where you are playing the chord (the fret located between the finger which "barre" and the finger formation of the chord. It will help the middle dead string that Kat was talking about.

Continue playing, relax and have fun...

Cheers


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL! I remember those days too! Now I find myself mostly playing barre when I'm not fingerpicking. I remember a tip I got initially was to slightly curve your index finger. it worked for me and now it's not even an issue, like anything, practice makes perfect!

AND it really helped to pick a super simple song like Green Day Hitchin a ride (one shape up and down the neck) And just bang away it at. Good Luck.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've learned to play it two ways, the the way everyone is describing and another where you use your thumb on the 6th string, index across 1st, 2nd and 3rd. That way your index doesn't need to cover the whole width of the neck and you can still lift the second finger to make a minor. To me, the thumb on the back of the neck is the waste of a good finger! I use my thumb a lot.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I've learned to play it two ways, the the way everyone is describing and another where you use your thumb on the 6th string, index across 1st, 2nd and 3rd. That way your index doesn't need to cover the whole width of the neck and you can still lift the second finger to make a minor. To me, the thumb on the back of the neck is the waste of a good finger! I use my thumb a lot.


I do this way once in a while too and it really helps with the hand cramping during a song that have been doing tonnes of barre-chords in.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> To me, the thumb on the back of the neck is the waste of a good finger! I use my thumb a lot.


Haha you a John Mayer fan?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Xanadu said:


> Haha you a John Mayer fan?


I think Tommy Hunter perfected it first!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually I should have added that I know people who will use a capo to avoid barre chords.
That's just being lazy--capos are for getting alternate voicings and for playing in other keys with an open tuning, that kind of thing.

Keep at it--it will come if you work at it.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Practice using only the amount of fret pressure needed to sound the note, no more, no less, and warm up for a bit playing simple progressions with cowboy chords before you attempt playing barre chords.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I think Tommy Hunter perfected it first!


Richie Havens is the thumb master!
http://dillonator.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/richie-havens1.jpg


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ahh Very Nice!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

What type of guitar are you working with? My own, very recent experiences have shown that I completely suck/buzz/clunk on my Seagull S6, but a Hwy1 tele with those huge ass jumbo frets makes it very simple.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Boy oh boy*

You just have to love fresh meat when it comes to barre chords, and the silly thing is there is only one thing in the whole world that can help them and thats just good old fashion practice.
We all remember your fustration with them bscott especially if tried on an acoustic, much easier to learn to get them cleaner on a electric first ( and of course you'll see that some folks have jumbo frets which really makes it easier to keep clean notes )
And we all hope you the best and hope that it comes sooner then later for you, but rest assured it will come one day you'll all of a sudden realized you just played perfect barres all over the fret board.Ship


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for all of your words of encouragement and advice. 

Brian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I've learned to play it two ways, the the way everyone is describing and another where you use your thumb on the 6th string, index across 1st, 2nd and 3rd. That way your index doesn't need to cover the whole width of the neck and you can still lift the second finger to make a minor. To me, the thumb on the back of the neck is the waste of a good finger! I use my thumb a lot.


I could never do that.

I've tried, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

zontar said:


> I could never do that.
> 
> I've tried, but it just doesn't work for me.


If you learn how to do this, you can get some very useful walking bass lines going


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Xanadu said:


> If you learn how to do this, you can get some very useful walking bass lines going


I know, but I didn't just try it once and give up.

I've been playing for years, and it just isn't happening.

I get around that okay though.


----------

